# Goat insurance



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have their goats insured? I have some decent animals in my herd and just purchased 2 Alpines that Alex had for sale on this forum. Wonderful girls! 

Anyway, I added up what I think all my registered goats are worth, 11 does and 2 bucks. (6 pets goats are just there). I have a lot of money tied up in them! Then all the medications, milker, hay (big $$ there!) and all the rest of the stuff one has when they have more than 2 goats. It would be a big financial loss if something catastrophic were to happen. :mecry:

I just wondered what kind of policy anyone has or had. Thanks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My insurance policy is Two Anatolians Im sure that's not the answer you were looking for, sorry.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

You can get livestock insurance. Talk to your Fsa office. They can get ya started.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to have insurance on my alpacas. Wilkins Livestock Insurance was who I used.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I asked when i added home to my policy and was told I could do a farm insurance to cover the animals.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I sure hate to add more stuff to my policy, but it is good to be protected.


----------

